# Free to good home! Metalic Green Bi-color Guppies



## BettaLover (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Guys!

My mom has some metalic bi-colored green guppies that she'd like to get rid of. She got them from Frank Schwab ( or known as The Guppy Alturnitive on aquabid) about a year ago and since has had more and more babies. She doesn't know what to do with them all. She only has the bi color greens so they haven't been crossed with any other variation. She is looking to get rid of several young pregnant females and a couple males. She asks that you pay for the shipping, but she's just looking to find them a nice home where someone will take as good care of them as she has. If anyone is interested please email me at [email protected] and I can hook you up with her 

I've attached a picture of one of the guppies she gave me, it's a terrible picture I'm sorry!!!. I ended up taking 5 males because she was presuring me so much! If you'd like to see a better picture of what they look like, look on www.aquabid.com in the Guppies section and check out guppyalternitive he has a trio of bi color green listed.[/img]


----------



## irishclover1978 (Mar 23, 2005)

How much would shipping be? Are they compatable with barbs??


----------



## BettaLover (Feb 17, 2005)

Shipping would depend on where you live, I usually pay $20-$30 to have fish shipped to me. She lives in Michigan like I do.

I'm not exactly sure how they'd do with barbs, I have mine with platies. I believe barbs are tail nippers, so they probablly wouldn't be a good tank mate.


----------



## hbwrestler (Mar 16, 2005)

i live in Michigan to what part of Michigan do u live in.I ILive kinda by the outskirts of Detroit.


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello do you still have the fish I am try to recoupe a huge hit from some bad fish from a nother breeder Just drop me a e mail and and if you have a paypal addy that will help a lot THanks Diana


----------

